# Any ants got burned by a staged accident scam?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I was reading this:
https://www.nola.com/news/crime_police/article_e489aa3a-feb2-11ea-be7c-6f14f6de9f17.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> I was reading this:
> https://www.nola.com/news/crime_police/article_e489aa3a-feb2-11ea-be7c-6f14f6de9f17.html


Big Money.

























jeanocelot said:


> I was reading this:
> https://www.nola.com/news/crime_police/article_e489aa3a-feb2-11ea-be7c-6f14f6de9f17.html



















RICO CONVICTIONS = GONE FOR GOOD !

With Murder now tossed in
All players looking at LIFE !


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

With a dash cam its much harder to get scammed with staged accidents. Everyone should get one.

Rideshare drivers *better* have one!


----------

